# Kicking the seeds/food out?



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

It appears that Gemma my parrotlet is kicking the food out of her dish because the bowl is empty just after I refilled it and is all under the grate. Has anyone ever experienced this? It is wasting days of expensive food!😡


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Gemma is young? I used to deal with this situation when my hen had chicks.When they were starting to eat on their own,then they would throw out all the seeds from the plate,just for fun! Once I bought a budgie 6 months old that did this thing from day 1!


----------



## Reese (Oct 3, 2011)

When I still had Lance, he used to do this all the time. I never knew how to break him of the habit. 
He now lives at my neighbors place and although he doesn't do it as often, he still occasionally kicks food everywhere.


----------



## PebbleCam (Mar 25, 2014)

Our baby budgie(14 weeks) does this, our previous baby(16 weeks) did it too.
They both used/still does it, sit in the food, kicks seeds out, digs his head around in the seed and it goes everywhere!

Ours just started doing it less and less, every time he did it, we would get up, get him to perch out finger, and put him on the side of the bowl instead, or just move our finger close and he would jump out and chirp.

I guess you can hope that she grows out of it. Other than that try and 'discourage' it or show her that it's better to sit on the side, not inside.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

maybe he is trying to get to the seeds he likes


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*My lovebirds always throw food all over the place.

Poppy, especially, will get in the bowl and throw the pellets out.
She'll even take a hold of the side of the stainless steel cup and try to lift it up out of the holder to dump it over. She's managed to do it a couple of times too!! :laughing:

You could try using a feeder of this type:

Amazon.com : Corral Seed No-Mess Bird Feeder parrot toy toys canary cockatiel finch lovebird parotlet cage cages tidy : Pet Bird Feeders : Pet Supplies

Amazon.com: TWEEKY CLEAN tidy Bird Feeder parrot toy toys canary cockatiel finch seed: Patio, Lawn & Garden

Peachy's previous owner actually used this type bird bath for his seed:

Amazon.com : JW Pet Company Insight Bird Bath Bird Accessory : Finch Supplies : Pet Supplies*


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *My lovebirds always throw food all over the place.
> 
> Poppy, especially, will get in the bowl and throw the pellets out.
> She'll even take a hold of the side of the stainless steel cup and try to lift it up out of the holder to dump it over. She's managed to do it a couple of times too!! :laughing:
> ...


Thank you so much you are always so helpful. I bought that step stool you recommended too! Lol


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Cozette said:



Thank you so much you are always so helpful. I bought that step stool you recommended too! Lol

Click to expand...

You're very welcome! :hug:*


----------

